# Lake Palestine Tournament



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

March 1st
Villages Marina
6pm-12am

Check in by 5:30

$60 Team
$10 ea. Big Fish (optional)

Numbers & Big 5
60/40 payout

T.B.A. Santioned


----------

